# What do you fear?



## jaccib88 (Jul 15, 2011)

What are you afraid of? 
Abandonment, motherhood (even though I'm already there and I think I'm doing a good job, I'm constantly afraid that I'm scarring my kids for life), snakes, heights, and drunk people--odd I know right? But they are unpredictable.

What do you run from? 
Myself, I don't mean too, but I have a tendency to put me on a back burner and focus on my roles--mother, student, fiance, etc. So I guess I subconsciously run from me and from my lifelong feelings of not being good enough. 

What do you strive to conquer?
My self-confidence. My future. And my fiance...he is an endless source of amusing frustration. lol.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Spiders... and heights.


----------



## YourVeryFlesh (Aug 31, 2011)

I absolutely fear the thought of post-natal depression. I have always been in control of what I'm feeling and the thought of being even slightly emotionally unstable makes me terrified. This is reinforced by the fact that my mum (who has always been so kind and strong) cut her wrists due to post-natal depression a few weeks after giving birth to my brother. I remember her telling me she was cut by roses when I was younger and of course I ate it up like a good little 5 year old but now I know the truth. I can't envision her even raising a knife. It's just so out of character but the scars are permanent reminders on her wrists. I'm so scared it that will happen to me too when I have a child.


----------



## Olena (Jan 2, 2011)

*What are you afraid of?*
Never being free.
Getting pregnant.(my freedom would be limited)
Heights.

*What do you run from?*
Responsibility.

*What do you strive to conquer?*
hm....I'm not sure. I must think.


----------



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

I fear insanity, although I know that fearing it is basically pointless because if I were to become insane I wouldn't understand that it was insanity. If I am aware of reality, and more specifically what is NOT reality, then I cannot technically be called insane. And if I were truly insane I wouldn't be able to understand what it was, and thus I would not be able to be afraid of it. I could be miserable due to the effects of my insanity, yes, but not due to the awareness that I was insane. I suppose I fear losing control and being cast into a nonsensical world of fear, sadness, and general misery/pain. I used to obsess over schizophrenia. I was so terrified that I could be just on the verge of "becoming schizophrenic" and every time my brain did something a little strange, I jumped to that extreme that "Oh my god, it's happening!" Thankfully I realize now that my awareness and understanding of reality is almost a guarantee that my sanity shall remain intact for the rest of my days, unless I ingest massive amounts of hallucinogens, or I develop some brain disease like dementia or Alzheimer's in old age (even though Alzheimer's wouldn't necessarily be "insanity")...

I fear death by suicide (I am terrified by the idea that I may one day be brought so down with depression that I oust myself...).

I suppose I fear abandonment but it is nothing like it used to be. Nowadays I am basically fine if people leave or don't like something about me. But, that is mostly because I don't connect with anyone as intensely as I used to. I rely on myself, for better or worse. I am trying to put myself out there, though, and look forward to making some great friendships this year in college.

Yeah, fears... :ninja:


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

Spiders and snakes.


----------



## Ziwosa (Sep 25, 2010)

Nothing any more


----------



## Super Awesome (Jul 11, 2011)

*What are you afraid of?* Clowns. 

*What do you run from?* Clowns

*What do you strive to conquer? *Clowns

Death to clowns!


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 4, 2011)

Mutilation and Death.


----------



## Bote (Jun 16, 2010)

New war in the Balkans. Already survived 2. I guess I also fear a death of torture, but natural death I wouldn't say.


----------



## Vexilla Regis (May 4, 2011)

I fear rejection, suffocation, bitterness, isolation and loss.


----------



## PlainJane (Aug 15, 2011)

*What are you afraid of?*
Failure/ Lack of accomplishment
Boredom
Insects + Blood

*What do you run from?*
Dependency
Responsibility
*
What do you strive to conquer?
*Spontaneity
Individuality
Freedom
Security
Contentment


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

*What are you afraid of?*
Nothing particular. Whatever it is in the moment.

*What do you run from?*
I run _from_ nothing. I may run _to_ something else. If there's no where to run, no need to bother running.

*What do you strive to conquer?*
Myself.


----------



## paintfish (Jun 7, 2011)

*What are you afraid of?*
I'm afraid that this world will distract me from the ultimate truth and I'll never find it.
*What do you run from?*
I run from conflict.
I run from routine.
*What do you strive to conquer?*
I strive to conquer my laziness in general and specifically in regard to seeking truth.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

1. Certain kinds of dolls
2. Heights
3. Ghosts
4. Famine
5. Being trapped


----------



## Abyss Soul (Jul 11, 2010)

*What are you afraid of* I fear the idea that I may be deluded about who I am and what I can potentially do. This gives rise to questions like: will or can I be efficient in this career field? 

I also fear, like others said, ominous failure. 

*What do you run from?*: I run from smelly people. 

*What do you strive to conquer?* The fear that I am deluded regarding myself.


----------



## harM0NiZe (Aug 16, 2010)

*What are you afraid of?*

After coming across the following quote a few years ago, I'm really not afraid of anything anymore:

"You must do everything that frightens you. Everything. I’m not talking about risking your life, but everything else. Think about fear, decide right now how you’re going to deal with fear, because fear is going to be the great issue of your life, I promise you. Fear will be the fuel for all your success, and the root cause of all your failures, and the underlying dilemma in every story you tell yourself about yourself. And the only chance you’ll have against fear? Follow it. Steer by it. Don’t think of fear as the villain. Think of fear as your guide, your pathfinder..."

In fact, I like fear. It's what makes my life fun and brings excitement to my life.

*What do you run from?*

While I don't necessarily run from them, I do try to avoid boredom, complacency, routines. 

*What do you strive to conquer?*

The world! J/k.


----------



## Dharma Ga (Feb 5, 2009)

Nothing. I had loads of fear in life, but went through a complete breakdown where the only way up was up, and I have become completely fearless. The fear of dying was my greatest fear and I have overcome it, and thus all other fears washed away as once you conquer your ultimate fear, there is nothing more to be afraid of. I also take everything very casually as I believe in fate, and I am just in for the ride. I can walk my own steps, but believe they are preordained, thus I do not need to worry, since I believe there is nothing I can do about it anyway, apart from enjoy life as much as possible


----------



## birthday (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm afraid of the dark and the things that wait for me when it comes.


----------



## Woot44 (Oct 26, 2011)

*What are you afraid of?*
What I call "unsecured heights". I can stand at the top of a very tall building or height,
as long as it has a very secure railing or fence, etc. Could not lean over a wall from 50 stories up! Or stand on a cliff and lean over; where there is a real and definite possibility of falling off! 

Rejection 

*What do you run from?*
Rejection :crying:
Confrontation
Arguments​Failure* 

What do you strive to conquer?
*Rejection :sad:
Procrastination
Brokenness
Isolation


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

*shudders like crazy*


----------



## ToxicSilver (Oct 30, 2011)

I am afraid of failure, how I could turn out, and spiders..

I want to sort out my lack of self-esteem, although this isn't one of my main priorities at the moment.


----------



## chii (Jun 28, 2011)

What are you afraid of?
- incapable,not know much enough,realize that I'm a fool when I come out of my shell.

What do you run from?
-insects,cockroach (kill them all !!!)

What do you strive to conquer?
-my bad thought , increase my self-esteem. (solve thing what I've afraid.)


----------



## Cheesecoffee (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm afraid of having to go through life alone, not being worthy of being loved..


----------



## Katheryn (Aug 1, 2012)

What are you afraid of?
I'm afraid of making the wrong decisions and ending up somewhere in my future that I hate. I'm also afraid of not having a purpose; at the end of my life i want to look back and know even if things weren't the easiest, that I tried my best and that people appreciated me. My worst fear is being old, looking back, and seeing nothing worth remembering. Wow- that would suck. 

What do you run from?
I run from obligations, responsibility, and commitment. It's causing me lots of problems. I also run from my past, since there are certain things i dont want to remember but i do, and I don't want the past to repeat itself. I'm always trying to avoid a possible repetition of back then. 

What do you strive to conquer?
Basically, my insecurities that come out of my past. From there, I would be much better equipped to handle obligations, responsibility and commitment. And basically everything in general.


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

What are you afraid of?
Bees and death.

What do you run from?
I don't run, too lazy.

What do you strive to conquer?
...?


----------



## SocioApathetic (May 20, 2012)

I am only afraid of dying without my dignity.


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

People. 
Well. I have social anxiety, so I'm not good around people my own age, with intimidating characterstics, or large groups. 
I have to go into a corner, or look to the side/down when talking to them. 
Large groups of people walk towards me, I freak out, heart-rate increases, I try to avoid them, moving around. I get paranoid that they are laughing about me or see me as weird. 
(I know that likely isn't the case, but I really can't help it)

I am getting better dealing with it though. Just have to slowly expose oneself to it. Try to build confidence up.


----------



## Madman (Aug 7, 2012)

I fear many things, but I fear nothing as much as fear itself.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

.....nothing scares me more...maybe smart people in large groups with ill intentions.


----------



## Whosemoose (Aug 9, 2012)

I am afraid of being alone. 

I run from boring tasks that can wait until the next day.

I strive to conquer my inability to let go of the past.


----------



## bella123 (Aug 12, 2012)

Nothing but fear itself. 

Totally kidding :tongue:

Losing control, wasps, deep water, those suction things on the bottom of swimming pools (the last two have generally gotten better with age, because I made myself go diving and stand over the suction points) having nobody around to turn to, rape.


----------



## bella123 (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh, and maggots. :shocked:


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

-Not being in a loving,respectful relationship/marriage.
-Having no offsprings.
-Just not being 100% happy with what life has to offer.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Spiders...

That's about it.


----------



## lyssa24 (Aug 19, 2012)

*I fear....*

I fear 3 things. I fear being to afraid to do the things I want or need to do. I fear the ocean. But most of all, I fear being alone.


----------



## breadandbutter (Aug 16, 2012)

This is going to be quite a list:

Spiders, centipedes and all of their crawling companions, pretty much everything horror, being alone at night, a vehicle I'm steering myself gaining speed rapidly (especially bicycles), gaining weight, most of my classmates, many social situations with adults i don't know (asking passer-bys for the direction, ordering something complicated, trying to make them accept me or do something for me), someone throwing away my old toys or plushies when I'm not at home...

I'm scared of a lot of small things. I can't even say what the scariest is, I could never choose between having a spider crawl over my hand, watching a horror movie, putting on 5 kilos or doing a presentation in front of grown-ups.


----------



## Annietopia (Aug 16, 2011)

Heights (although I'm hoping to do something to get over it xD), kinda sorta death, being assaulted, being alone, any form of violent bloodshed or anything pertaining to such, getting a disease of any sort or being in any sort of disaster haha I guess they're kinda common fears.


----------



## Sage del Viento (Nov 30, 2010)

I fear a little list of things, but as of now my biggest is losing my control and acting out on My OCD fears. Which, ironically is how the cycle of OCD works. Meh...


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

I fear being alone in the world and death.
I run from boring things
I strive to be less lazy.


----------



## sunday207 (Aug 17, 2012)

*What are you afraid of? *
.Losing my identity, becoming like everyone else
.Falling in Love
.Getting Pregnant
.Never fulfilling my dreams
.Losing my integrity


*What do you run from?
*.Conflict
.Confrontation
.Authority
.Mediocrity
.Affection


*What do you strive to conquer?
*.True Happiness
.Ultimate health
.The ability to love, and let others love me


----------



## HIX (Aug 20, 2018)

Professor Snape


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

22857 said:


> What are you afraid of?


Failure and rejection are my two biggest, probably.



> What do you run from?


Well, I run from anything related to those fears.



> What do you strive to conquer?


I'd like to conquer my social anxiety.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

Fears - God and nuclear war. My fear of war relates to surviving it, not death.

Run from - That would take panic, which in itself would be a fearful thing. It would be better to break contact from a threat, regain the initiative, and attack the threat.

Strive to conquer - Not a thing, except waging war where/when appropriate.


----------



## X A N A (Jun 21, 2018)

*What are you afraid of?*

Not sure, probably becoming a bad person/losing myself.

*What do you run from?*

My anger.

*What do you strive to conquer?*

My shadow.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

What are you afraid of?
Loose
What do you run from?
Win
What do you strive to conquer?
Everything


----------



## Epic Love (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm probably afraid of a lot of things.
Spiders and all kind of bugs.
Fires and the possiblity of a fire.
Generally anything that can happen to people or property. That one gives me nightmares.
Darkness.
Forgetting something! This is a big one.
Not being in control and that not everything is as perfect as it can be. Also a big one.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

I fear everything that is new in my life.

I think I got generalized anxiety.

Anything new is feared, and even things I alreadu do for some time (driving lessons for example) are still scary.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm afraid of disappointing my family. I think I've disappointed them enough.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm really afraid of... 


Of...


Offf






> YOUR MOM


----------



## Firemoon (Sep 19, 2015)

What are you afraid of?

- Feeling helpless or inadequate....you know, your typical 5ish fears. Being homeless is also a big fear of mine.

What do you run from?

- Stress-inducing situations. Emotional situations. Fast-pacing situations.

What do you strive to conquer?

- My fears. To become stronger and wiser.


----------



## ANAXEL (Feb 16, 2017)

Being locked up and getting raped.


----------



## Le9acyMuse (Mar 12, 2010)

Afraid of? Going to that place I dwell in occasionally wherein I feel no guilt. Anything can happen.

Running from? Rest. To be the sacrifice for my own cause. _Someone _had to pay the price.

Strive to Conquer? Choice, perhaps. There's a thin line between involuntary and volitional feedback. I've been an automaton with the full ability to purge that existence. I just stopped reacting despite having control.

I learned no-one has to pay for someone else. That is the power of choice.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

Planes, trains, travelling, boats, leaving country, dead animals and irregular patterns.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

loosin9 my mind


----------



## Fenty (Jun 17, 2014)

not being able to think and analyse things.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

22857 said:


> What are you afraid of?


One of my troubles is that I do not have enough fear. I never had trouble handling any of life's experiences, so, I do not plan, and I do not seek awareness of what I am about to do. I suppose my greatest fear is of not having had it all, missing out. But even that is a pale feeling within me compared to anger at weakness and injustice in the world.



22857 said:


> What do you run from?


I run towards danger in general. I enjoy it. It is a reasonable challenge. But I run from the system, groups of people, mobs, and stupidity. Those things are terrifying. The lack of wisdom of other people, especially in groups, is something that has even me on the highest alert. 

As such I seek out smaller more intimate groups of people without the people-related chaos and rank stupidity of large groups. I still love Mardis Gras, but only from a protected balcony, above, away from the grinding and shoving. 

For me, 'move upside and let the man go through' is a chance to introduce someone to Smith and Wesson. 'None shall pass'.



22857 said:


> What do you strive to conquer?


I strive to conquer my own immoral tendencies. I have done fairly well but there is always room to grow and earn wisdom.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Chicks with dicks


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

I fear the meaninglessness. The sensation of being an outsider among people. Being stuck in the rat race until death. Money. Aggression. Opportunism. Others realize my worth (or lack of it). Children and marriage. Cheating partner. Bitterness. Rage. The never-ending cycle of jealousy.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

Human stupidity. Climate change. Public shooters. Fascism. Head injuries.


----------

